# The Barber Shop: Rasur-Simulator zum kostenlosen Download



## Gast1669461003 (7. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Barber Shop: Rasur-Simulator zum kostenlosen Download* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Barber Shop: Rasur-Simulator zum kostenlosen Download


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2015)

Auf was für Ideen manche kommen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Sind schon DLCs a la Lady-Shave angekündigt?


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2015)

Verdammt, ich hätte mir doch den Rasierer mit USB-Kabel kaufen sollen. Dann hätte ich wenigstens schon das richtige Eingabegerät.


----------

